

Setting up a free Ghost blog instance on AWS with NGINX for a complete Newbee - ionwake
http://52.3.162.46/ghost-on-aws-with-nginx-for-newbees-with-all-the-gotchas/

======
ionwake
After reviewing all the available blogs including Jekyll I decided on Ghost.
This is my first blog post in a couple of years and after wasting quite some
time on it I made this post. I just condensed and linked the required info
incase it helps someone else. Have fun!

